# physical experience of gaining



## brucejedi (Jul 9, 2006)

A while ago I hit on this thread, and it got me thinking... I would be interested in hearing what it felt like, physically, to gain weight--even if you only went from being thin to average-sized. Did it affect how your body felt, how you moved, etc? Obviously, you need not indulge me if you find this to be personal subject, but I have a feeling a number of people on this board would be curious to hear some responses.


----------



## Lear (Jul 11, 2006)

I found that I had some difficulty balancing with my initial weight gain, because the majority of my first major gain went to my belly and added about a foot to my waist, and some went to my man boobs, but not much elsewhere. since that gain was about 50 pounds, it threw off my balance, but it quickly evened out with the rest of my body but for a few weeks it gave me trouble.

aside from that, the only real problem is ever decreasing mobility, but that was expected, since your belly really doesn't want to move so you can bend over.


----------



## TallFatSue (Jul 11, 2006)

Interesting thread. Strange as it seems, I don't really know what it's like to gain weight, because I've never been thin. My life was one long slow gain until I leveled off about 450lb or so in my early 40s, so I don't know all the ways my weight affects my balance, walking, sitting etc. because I've always been fat. There are obvious things like my belly and boobs getting in my way, and of course sizing up chairs etc. to fit my double-wide butt. But usually I don't really think about it. My sometime friend Jennifer said she gained over 250lb after her pregnancies in the 1980s and 1990s (and then lost most of it to WLS a few years ago). I remember her complaining that she had to walk differently as she got bigger and her balance changed, or when her size began to get in her way, or when she first noticed how much her fat jiggled and bounced when she moved. But I've always been obese so I don't know any other way.

Come to think of it, as a lifelong fat person my size probably gave me good strong bones and huge lungs, as my body naturally grew up with all this fat. Adult weight gains probably put more strain on a person's body. My doctor commented on some X-rays: biggest lungs she had ever seen. All the better to yell at my staff ("Back to work, you!"  ) but whenever I get the hiccups, everybody knows in the next county. 

Anyway I'd like to hear about other people's experiences, those who gained a lot of weight as an adult and those who've always been fat, like me.


----------



## chunkymonkey (Jul 11, 2006)

I was originally a size 10, but aged 14, my whole social group were obsessed with celebrities who were much smaller, and this obsession spiralled into me losing an awful lot of weight, and finding that size 6 skirts would fall to my tiny hips, hanging there by a thread. I was extremely poorly, and was put on a drip for 10 days, afterwards, being made to eat although i still felt fat - anorexia had hit me hard, and i was in denial.... till i caught a glimpse of myself in a full-length mirror, and for the first time i saw what everybody else could see all this time... a living skeleton. Immediately i started putting on weight, determined i would develop the breasts i had never had, never again seeing the scarecrow i saw in the image before me. Gaining weight, physically i felt great, i had more energy, i looked much more healthy, and my breasts started to develop in full force!! I loved my new curvier figure, a figure i had previously dreaded. I settled at a size 12-14 for the next few years, but gradually over the last three years i have grown to a size 18/20, which is where i am now, aged 22. My body feels great, its not firm like before, but its soft and i'm much more sensitive to touch. It doesn't affect how i move about, but then again, i am not considered to be huge, so that in itself may not be surprising. However, i would struggle running with these breasts now!!  The biggest difference i have noticed is how people treat me, but it doesn't bother me.....those who are my true friends love me for the way that i am, and this is how i choose to be. I could lose weight if i wanted, i know all the tricks in the book, but i am happiest in my own skin being this size, and i will slowly put on weight, until i feel i have reached the perfect size for me. I hope that gives you a brief insight!! Once you go fat, you never go back!!!  All the best, Chunkymonkey xx


----------



## brucejedi (Aug 23, 2006)

Thanks to everyone that has replied so far. Anyone else interested in sharing? Hehe, given the discussion of "fat talk" below, it thought it might be fun to engage in some online...


----------



## lemmink (Aug 23, 2006)

My bf has moved pretty quickly from deathly thin to average. I've noticed little things have changed about him - like he subconsciously rests his arm or his hand on the top of his tummy. (Actually having a tummy is a new thing for him.) He's very aware of his new weight, although I don't think it's had any major physical impact yet. He does bitch a bit about the fact he has a fat roll now when he sits down. 

He's more self-confident now, though, so it's a decent pay-off for him.


----------



## MickRidem (Aug 24, 2006)

Huh - I was just thinking lately about starting a thread like this. Seems you guys are mind-readers as well!  

Also having been anorexic in the past, it's been interesting over the past ten years. It was only until this year that I started eating properly and put on about 20lbs in 6 months. I've never felt better or healthier! Last I checked, which was a while ago now, I was about 140. Now, 20lbs on a *little* 5'4" frame is noticeable and this summer I'm going through a lot of social firsts.

The crude, "Gee, you've really gained weight, huh?" to the wonderful, "I've never seen you look so good, and you wear it well." Growing out of so many clothes has been a first for me, and a tough step to take since most people measure their size by clothes. (That reminds me, I should give them to Good Will.) I've been writing stuff in my LJ now and again as things have progressed, and I'll copy some of it here...

"Walking along Barton Street up to the Staduim, there are a lot of businesses boarded up and the front glass becomes more of a mirror as you walk past. So, I got to see my profile out of the corner of my eye. Not in a stare at a mirror alone in your bedroom kind of profile, but more of a who's that lady on the street kind of way. There's a big diference. I thought I looked... tougher/stronger, built better, and more confident. I liked what I saw, and I'm not used to feeling that way.

I also noticed that my body moves just a little. I'm used to everything being tiny/tight, and so small that when I moved a part of my body, nothing else moved. Like a foot. When you shake your foot, there is no sensation of anything else moving except skin and bones and the muscle moving it. When I walked up the street yesterday, I noticed movement. A second beat to each stride, a bounce to my step I guess.  Even when I was clapping during the game I noticed a change. NO, I'm not practically waving to the people beside me (yet, gimme some years), but I felt movement in my arms that I'm not used to. I even looked at them a couple of times to see what it looked like, not really much different, but I could feel it. I'm fascinated with these changes, as you can see. Driving home, listening to the radio I was thinking about how to describe this difference. Before, my whole body felt like a foot. LMAO! And now, it feels protected, warmer, more comfortable... and it moves. "

"I've sporadically been taking pics of myself, my new self. I look different and as much as I have been obsessing but it's necessary as I go through these changes. I think I'm just replacing the old, negative mental images (and words) with new ones. It's another summer of firsts."

I also wrote this: http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7942

It feels soooo good to feel heavier, solid, and MUCH sexier and softer. I gained everywhere, and even my thighs rub a bit when I walk. I'd been lurking at this website for _years_ and I feel like I'm finally coming out of the closet. The freedom is wonderful. I'm also introducing my hubby to the feeder concept for the occasional experiment with my fantasies. And he's luvin' the little belly and jiggles with tickles. Who knows? I might put on some more, and I'm sure I'd be thrilled with it completely!

(Edited for spelling.)


----------



## philosobear (Aug 26, 2006)

I went off balance, when I put on my first few pounds, as it all went on my bum! Now my thighs rub, and my nipples have gone super-sensitive from the skin being stretched...looking forward to my first belly wobble!


----------



## jenna (Aug 27, 2006)

With a gain of 25 pounds, I became very aware of my belly--the way it bulged, the way it pushed out my clothes. Also, my thighs...I started to need powder to keep them from chafing when they rubbed together. Oh, and the roundness of my behind--the way it stuck out.... seemed comical! Now, 35 pounds later, I feel soft and round.. And I'm even more aware of the bulging rolls--and can't resist patting them after a nice big meal. I keep wondering....maybe just 5 more pounds...then I'll stop gaining... But so far...I can't find a good enough reason to stop! 

:eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat1:


----------



## luvfanny (Aug 29, 2006)

jenna said:


> With a gain of 25 pounds, I became very aware of my belly--the way it bulged, the way it pushed out my clothes. Also, my thighs...I started to need powder to keep them from chafing when they rubbed together. Oh, and the roundness of my behind--the way it stuck out.... seemed comical! Now, 35 pounds later, I feel soft and round.. And I'm even more aware of the bulging rolls--and can't resist patting them after a nice big meal. I keep wondering....maybe just 5 more pounds...then I'll stop gaining... But so far...I can't find a good enough reason to stop!
> 
> :eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat1:



Jenna you are hot!:wubu:


----------



## jimj (Aug 29, 2006)

I've been heavy for a long time so it's hard for me to say how different I feel now than when I was thinner.My wife on the other hand gained a lot over a shorter period.She's 5'-3" and went from 110lbs. to about 265lbs. She's physically quite a bit different now.Of course when she walks she waddles a lot.When she gets up from the couch it isn't a matter of just standing up.She does a lot less physically than before.If we go shopping somewhere and I'll have to park kind of far away, even though she would be able to walk the distance, she likes me to drop her off at the door.Of course as I'm walking toward the store, I see her standing there smoking a cigarette and it is quite sexy. When I think of how she uses her size to make me wait on her it's kind of a turn on.There are so many things that are different since she gained weight.


----------



## gettin_heavy (Aug 29, 2006)

i was thinnish as a child (I was never thin or fat just average). then i found the gainer sites on the net (i am 19 btw). i weigh 230lbs now, but when i first started gaining i was bout 175lbs, i gained about 20lbs in 2 months this took me up to 195lbs (just by constant overeating and no exercise) the extra weight felt good, i found that ma tummy was gettin in ma way alot (i never had a big tummy before) and ma thighs rub togther, it was gettin harder to bend down and i got outta breather quicker. I also:eat2: felt a bit unsteady when i walked as i had a bit of challenge to adjust to weight. Most of it went to ma tummy and the other bitrs went to ma hips and thighs.

Now at 230lbsi feel so soft, ma thighs rub together now, i have a sizeable belly and with every new pound i gain i feel like i am adjustin pretty well to his new weight.....


----------



## Weejee (Sep 11, 2006)

When I was 10, I went away from home for the first time and ate all I wanted to! That was at my grandmothers house. Two weeks later, when I returned home, I had gained ten pounds! My mom hit the ceiliing. Meanwhile, I enjoyed trying on my too tight clothes, and looking at my belly rolling over the waistband, or the straining buttons on my blue church dress. I enjoyed seeing the fat bounce.

But that was that. My mother put me on a diet and it was bye bye fat until I hit middle age. I didn't even gain the freshman fifteen! (I gained four pounds, and she nagged me about that my freshman year!)

IT WASN'T until I married my feeder husband that I started to gain. I was 35. I fought it off for years. (AFter all, now i had my mother in law to nag me about fat!) One time I even got down to 123 lbs. That was with Weight watchers. Everyone thought that was sooooooo wonderful   

Anyway, about 5 years ago, I decided to eat what I wanted: I gained 55 pounds since then. (not counting the two I just added last week,)

The last 25 have gone to my boobs and my belly. Now I jiggle and jiggle and bounce all over. I'm not used to all the bouncing yet. (When I was 10, mom said, "You don't have a firm behind--I jiggled even then!)

I like having a fat belly. When I lie down, I bounce up and down and watch the fat roll in waves--fun! 

My newest 2 pounds went to my belly and I'm glad!

This week I hope to add a couple more. Today I ate a big bag of potatoe chips and a bag of gummi bears. Yum!:eat1: :eat1: :eat2: 

See my new fat? 

View attachment Photo 38.jpg


----------



## Weejee (Jul 29, 2008)

[br]


July 29 2008 at 225 lbs.​


----------



## Curious Jane (Jul 29, 2008)

I've only gained about 15 lbs, and I usually wear pretty comfortable clothes, so I mostly don't notice it. But the other day I saw my reflection in a window and was surprised...the extra weight is really starting to show!


----------



## evabb78 (Aug 2, 2008)

Growing up I was always one of the bigger kids. By the time I graduated high school I was a size 12. Then off to college. The freshman 15 came on really quick and by Christmas I gained 30 pounds and was wearing a 16. My friends and family accepted it and said Eva's just in college she'll lose the weight. Well it never happened I became comfortable with my new soft body and slowly began to gain a size a year. These last five years I have been more actively putting on weight. Some days my waist really hurts because my pants are way to tight. I get a little excited for two reasons. One because I know I have put on more weight and the other because I get to buy some more new clothes. So since the beginning of college I have gained 180 pounds and now wear a size 28. My body jiggles and is very soft.


----------



## Genie (Aug 7, 2008)

Someone, maybe you? asked about gaining 50 lbs before, and what that was like. I replied to that so I hesitate to repeat myself. I've posted a few pictures on a thread I started a few days ago, so you can see part of what I've gained anyway (and I don't have any completely pre-gain pictures), but I think the main thing I've noticed is I have a new awareness of my body because it touches itself so much more. My thighs rub, I feel my belly jiggle, my arms rub against my spare tire when use my arms, all in a way that never happened before. My butt sticks out more so I find myself rubbing it, and I especially notice my belly because it has rolls now, and it bumps up against things it didn't used to (my hipbones used to hit things first!). But mostly I just like to rub my belly. It's like having a new toy. A very sensual new toy.

How about you--what's your experience with gaining?

Genie


----------



## TallFatSue (Aug 24, 2008)

What a difference 2 years make. My weight had been pretty stable around 450lb since my early 40s, so I almost took it for granted. But this year I began to notice my clothes getting tighter, extra jiggles in my womanly curves and bumping into things a little more than usual. It also takes a little extra effort to stand up, walk etc. Finally I weighed myself and found that I'm up to 495lb! That's only about 10% more than I weighed last year, but considering I've rarely gained more than 10lb a year, I've noticed the difference.

In retrospect it was probably because I've made lotsa business trips this year, so I was eating in restaurants even more than usual. This summer I also had to fill in for my boss while he was on medical leave, so I probably ate more than usual to deal with the stress. I'm always hungry, but this year I was HUNGRY! And on top of all that we had several family gatherings so of course I sure put away the food while I caught up with long-lost relatives.

I'm not exactly sure I like gaining so much weight so fast, because it's slowing me down. Now when I step on the scale I wonder whether I'll hit the big 5-uh-oh! On the other hand, I'm more aware of my fat now than ever, and to be honest I enjoy it. But now my life and my eating habits seem to be returning to abby normal, so I'll probably just let my body decide how fat it wants to be. It's handled my weight pretty well so far.


----------



## flabby_abbi (Aug 24, 2008)

After the first 10 pounds or so, and if your activity is limited, you do start to notice that just walking upstairs can be a chore, i know it was for me. Also, when your belly gets bigger and bigger, shifting your weight is obviously going to be more difficult, and gains physically can start to come slower once you hit the 200lbs mark.


----------



## vermillion (Aug 25, 2008)

these last 15 pounds have totally affected the way i move...
sometimes i feel like i walk like a pregnant lady....
my legs touch down to my knees now so i think i look different when i walk.
i can hardly contain myself anymore...
i don't wear jeans...only those stretchy goucho pants now...and i am CONSTANTLY letting my belly hang out..i dont even care who see's anymore..
my belly doesnt like being strapped in there...again
only really happened in the last 15 pounds


----------



## collared Princess (Aug 25, 2008)

Wanted to say what a big belly feels like..it feels like having a trash bag full of warm water sitting on your lap..then try and lift it off of your thighs and how it just folds back down really fast...:eat1:


----------

